# 7D mark II rumours ?



## Aakajx (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been reading to see if there's going to be any new canon cameras out soon.. And stumbled across that's canon maybe bringing out a 7d mark 11 if its true the camera sounds awesome.


"Aparrently" Specifications


24.1mp APS-C Sensor
Dual DIGIC V
10fps
Dual Memory Card Slots (Unknown configuration)
61 AF Points (I wonder if well get red focus points in AIS?)
3.2&#8243; LCD
Build quality like 5D3
GPS & Wifi
$2199 ($500 more than the 7D at launch, Id like to see such a camera come in under $2000)
ISO Performance to get close to the 5D3
Lots of video features


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 27, 2014)

You mean this: EOS 7D Mark II Coming in March? [CR1] « Canon Rumors ?

Which is listed as CR1 which means it's an unreliable rumor from a new or unreliable source.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 27, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> I've been reading to see if there's going to be any new canon cameras out soon.. And stumbled across that's canon maybe bringing out a 7d mark 11 if its true the camera sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> "Aparrently" Specifications
> ...



IF it comes with those specs, then I'll have to find $2199 to get me one. Honestly, those seem more like 5D M??? specs to me.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks great but I'd doubt it will materialise


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 27, 2014)

I am waiting for this to, but is it going to happen. :waiting: If it does come with those specs,Time to to start selling things off in the house.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok, but really the impotant question, will it have a bottle opener.  

Alright, you laugh but Pepsi is bringing back the glass bottle, and believe me nothing is better than an ice cold pepsi in a glass bottle.  So if they've got a bottle opener in there I might be convinced to switch.. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2014)

I am fairly new to this camera game, but I choose to believe it is happening.  I think prototypes were used in Sochi. I believe they will be used in Brazil for the World Cup.  

And, I believe I can fly.

If the latest rumored specs are close, I will have a 7D mk II in my hands.  Not sure what body part I will have to sell, but it won't be either of my hands.


----------



## Overread (Feb 27, 2014)

Canon doesn't have many rumours - they keep a very tight hold over production details. The only time rumours really get out is when production models are sent out for field testing and get seen or when news is already released a few days early to various external sources (and thus a few sources leak early). 

Most Rumour is actually not a rumour but more guesswork based upon Canon's previous release patterns and upon what's expected. The 7D has sold well and in the 70D Canon kept in line with the 60D which supports the idea that the mid-range crop sensor format is still valid and being continued by Canon. As  a result the idea that they will release a higher end crop sensor - a replacement for the 7D - is a very likely chance. 

In my opinion the only thing that will kill a new 7D is if Canon pushes toward a fullframe sensor format across a greater part of their range. It's not impossible as with high MP sensors cropping is a much more viable option for todays digital cameras.


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2014)

I hope it has a retro body design.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2014)

Something to spark some thought/debate/arguments/bans


----------



## weepete (Feb 27, 2014)

A 7D mk II has been speculated on for ages so I'm not holding my breath. Personally I'd love to see a good low light and dynamic range performance with fast frame rates combined with a great AF system. Kinda the things that made the 7D such a good camera in the first place.

I shoot with a 7D just now and really the only thing I would fault it on is the outdated sensor, possibly a max and min shutter speed custom function too though that's a minor quibble that I can work around. personally speaking I don't see a 70D or a 6D as a real upgrade path for me. If anything I'd have to look at the 5D to feel like I retain the features I like with my current camera.


----------



## Overread (Feb 27, 2014)

The 5DMIII is the only non 1D that has a similar AF to the 7D. So the 70D and 6D don't replace it on that score. Like yourself weepete the only thing I feel I really want is better sensor performance. AF refinement and other elements but in general its the core camera sensor and noise performance that I'd like to see improve.


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 27, 2014)

The problem is likely to be the perceived need to make sure that the 7D doesn't seem better than the 6D, which many already think has been cut to not seem better than the 5DMKIII.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 27, 2014)

As a Nikon guy I gotta tell ya I cant wait for the 7D II to come out, why ?
Because I have a feeling that soon after that Nikon will come out with the D400.
Frankly I don't care about this mystical D400 but I know so many people are dreaming of this camera and if they will get it they will STOP talking about how bad they want it..............and there will be peace again


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2014)

Honestly at this point, short of a major innovation or huge performance increase I don't really see anything to get excited about on the radar. A focus point here, ISO there and a couple MP bump doesn't get my motor revving.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2014)

The host of The Art of The Image has eight pretty good features that would be nice to see in a 7D Mark II. Canon could probably hit almost all of those points without too much trouble, but HONESTLY...I can absolutely NOT see how Canon can hit 24 megapixels or more on a 1.6x size sensor AND deliver the good, clean ISO 6,400, let alone the 12,800 quality imaging performance he thinks absolutely necessary UNTIL Canon updates its sensor fab technology to the 0.19 micron process that Sony has...Canon is still using their old .50 micron technology...I simply can NOT see how they can make an all-Canon camera/sensor using their current sensor fabrication technology. As an aside, according to Thom Hogan, the the Nikon/Sony exclusive use contract for the 36 MP sensor in the Sony A7r and the Nikon D800 is set to expire soon; Sony will be free to sell that sensor to ANYBODY with the money for it...it's a fine, fine sensor...and Sony has made a lot of money off of it...I am wondering if there might be a FF *Canon 8D*; a SMALL-body, full-frame, built on a Sony or a Toshiba sensor.

The Nikon D600 and D610 proved that a full-frame sensor camera CAN EASILY be built of an APS-C camera's body and mirror/shutter sub-systems. Until the D600, then D610, many people said it was not possible to build a FF camera on an APS-C chassis/body/viewing/shutter system. WRONG!!!!!!! It can be done! The 7D as it stands is perfectly FINE in every respect, except its 2008-era sensor technology. A 24-MP or 36-MP FF 7D follow-on camera could be a big hit I think.

2014 ought to be an interesting year for cameras. Hogan reported not too long ago that both Fuji AND Pentax (owned by Ricoh now) are expected to announce full-frame cameras by the end of 2014. With the new 6D, Nikon D610, and the two Sony A7 series bodies, 24MP FF is "kind of a thing" nowadays. An "8D" would be a nice camera I think. A true Canon 7D-Mark II with say a 24-MP Toshiba-made sensor, like one Nikon is using right now, might also be a possibility, and would IMMEDIATELY rocket Canon's DR and color depth stats upward. Canon ALREADY has a good,solid body!


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> As a Nikon guy I gotta tell ya I cant wait for the 7D II to come out, why ?
> Because I have a feeling that soon after that Nikon will come out with the D400.
> Frankly I don't care about this mystical D400 but I know so many people are dreaming of this camera and if they will get it they will STOP talking about how bad they want it..............and there will be peace again


Yup, I'm that guy  That was my first thought when I saw the rumor


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 28, 2014)

Overread said:


> Canon doesn't have many rumours - they keep a very tight hold over production details. The only time rumours really get out is when production models are sent out for field testing and get seen or when news is already released a few days early to various external sources (and thus a few sources leak early).
> 
> Most Rumour is actually not a rumour but more guesswork based upon Canon's previous release patterns and upon what's expected. The 7D has sold well and in the 70D Canon kept in line with the 60D which supports the idea that the mid-range crop sensor format is still valid and being continued by Canon. As  a result the idea that they will release a higher end crop sensor - a replacement for the 7D - is a very likely chance.
> 
> In my opinion the only thing that will kill a new 7D is if Canon pushes toward a fullframe sensor format across a greater part of their range. It's not impossible as with high MP sensors cropping is a much more viable option for todays digital cameras.



The 5D Mark II, 5D Mark III, 1D Mark IV and 1D X were some of the most leaked and rumored about electronic devices (aside from smartphones) I've ever seen.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > As a Nikon guy I gotta tell ya I cant wait for the 7D II to come out, why ?
> ...



I read somewhere and maybe posted somewhere that Nikon and Canon were/are jockeying in regards to the two respective upgrades.  Will someone just pull the damned trigger already!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:
			
		

> I read somewhere and maybe posted somewhere that Nikon and Canon were/are jockeying in regards to the two respective upgrades.  Will someone just pull the damned trigger already!!!!



It sure is hard to understand WHY both Canon and Nikon have utterly ignored iterating or updating their highest-grade APS-C body for so,so long! But, I guess they both sell a whole heck of a lot more entry- and mid-tier APS-C bodies, and both have spent a lot of time coming up with their respective entry-level full-frame bodies, the 6D and the D600/D610. As I understand it, a low-cost FF body makes the camera makers something like another $800 in PROFIT over an APS-C camera, since the sensor is not all that much more costly, but the retail price is another $1,000 or a bit higher, than for a comparable APS-C camera. With the camera sales market having slowed wayyyyyy down, I think Canon and Nikon realllllllly want to sell more $2,300 full-frame bodies than they do $1699-$1899 high-end APS-C cameras like the 7D and D300s.

The FF cameras also move "new users" to FF lenses and stuff...no more $105 18-55 kit lenses...instead people start looking at $800-class Canon 24-105 f/4 L IS USM lenses, and the even more-expensive 24-120 AF-S VR-G Nikkor.

It almost seems like Canon and Nikon are in this damned business just for their own profit motive, and not to kiss out butts as consumers! WUT???????????


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haaa, can't you just imagine them lurking in TPF just giggling at us? They have probably thrown in a post or two just to get us started. They are COMMUNISTS!


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't make the 70D too good or it will undercut the 6D. Don't give the 6D all those AF points or it will undercut the 5DmkIII, and so on and so forth.
Porsche cripples the Cayman to avoid gutting the 911. 
Microsoft cut hundreds of things (such as a much improved Notepad) to protect others (in that case: Word).

The term is "strategic cost".

Sadly, this does nothing for the consumer but hurt them.


----------



## mckeonkent (Feb 28, 2014)

I have the 70d and love it. Hopefully the 7d will have a higher bit rate and 1080 60p and not just make a more rugged 70d.  Canon 7D Mark II should have duel card slots. One for SD and another for compact flash. It should also feature 1080p 60p since Nikon D3200 already have that. It needs a headphone jack,and duel card slot with clean hdmi.&#65279;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






It needs better high ISO, duel SD card slots and 10 fps or higher and keep the joystick!  Forget a flip out screen and GPS/WiFi and all that movie stuff, people can get a 70D if they want that stuff.  The 7D MK2 or whatever it'll be called needs to be a wildlife/sports camera first and foremost. &#65279;


----------



## Overread (Feb 28, 2014)

If they went duel card I'd honestly prefer if it were both two CF cards - rather than separate kinds. They could take the popup flash out to make a little more room inside.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 1, 2014)

As a newer 7D user, I can say that these features, while they do sound nice, aren't going to make me jump for joy. I'm white, therefore I can't jump anyway. 18 mp vs 24.1 (the .1 is the most important part) just isn't enough of a difference. 61 point AF sure sounds fancy, but I have zero issues with the 19 I have now. I will admit, less high ISO noise would be nice though.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2014)

If you're willing to pay $2200  for a 7D MK ii why not throw in the extra few hundred and get the 5D MK III?


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 1, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> If you're willing to pay $2200  for a 7D MK ii why not throw in the extra few hundred and get the 5D MK III?



That difference of a grand could mean getting a nice  lens for wildlife and birding shots.  That being said, I have seen some really nice results from 5D mk iii 400mm lens with t.c.  Temptation is there.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > If you're willing to pay $2200  for a 7D MK ii why not throw in the extra few hundred and get the 5D MK III?
> ...



I moved up from the 7D to the 5D MK III. My 7D became a paper weight. I admit I already had a good batch of lenses though.


----------



## trojancast (Mar 1, 2014)

I am very happy with the 7d as is.  No replacement required


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 1, 2014)

trojancast said:


> I am very happy with the 7d as is.  No replacement required


 A MkII would push down prices on the MkI.


----------



## JohnTrav (Mar 2, 2014)

I think a mkii makes sense or canon to release IMO especially with the release of the 70D. It would kill the resale value if my 7D which would suck but I don't really plan to sell it for any reason.  I know my brother he waiting for the 7D mkii to be officially announced and released. 

I agree with people though if they are going to release it and it's $2199. It's worth it to me to just spend the extra couple hundred and get the 5D mkiii.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 2, 2014)

JohnTrav said:


> I agree with people though if they are going to release it and it's $2199. It's worth it to me to just spend the extra couple hundred and get the 5D mkiii.


 Worse: that would be *more* expensive than the 6D


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 2, 2014)

Overread said:


> The 5DMIII is the only non 1D that has a similar AF to the 7D. So the 70D and 6D don't replace it on that score. Like yourself weepete the only thing I feel I really want is better sensor performance. AF refinement and other elements but in general its the core camera sensor and noise performance that I'd like to see improve.


Which is precisely the thing that ain't gonna happen to the extent guessed at in the OP.

Crop sensors simply cannot perform at the noise performance of full frame. Yes, technology improves and noise gets better at a given size, but that same technology has ALSO being applied to the newer full frame models... so it will never ever catch up. Crop frames will have noise worse by almost exactly the proportion of the sensor size (same is true of everything down to cell phone sensors, and so forth).

For the price, why not simply sell a 6D full frame, but with the full autofocus system, and the higher framerate, for the extra $500-600?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2014)

Gavjenks said:
			
		

> For the price, why not simply sell a 6D full frame, but with the full autofocus system, and the higher framerate, for the extra $500-600?



If I understand your question, I would say that pricing a fully-featured, "loaded" 6D, with a high-end AF system, and high frame rate, would totally cannibalize the 5D Mark III's sales numbers, and would eliminate $1,000 to $800 in per-unit sales revenue.


----------



## JohnTrav (Mar 2, 2014)

I still think there is always going to be a market for a high end crop body especially or sports. Take someone like me for example. I shoot paintball and that takes place during the day in daylight. Do I shoot at 100-400(on cloudy overcast days) ISO at all times. So full frame for this isn't necessary as far as noise performance isn't as big for me since I shoot at low ISO and it's not noisy. So a high end crop is very nice and useful. Worth the money for me. Especially a very good AF system. So a 7D mkII would be great for me.

For other situations and things I shoot such as portraits and events, yeah I agree. If it's priced at $2199 than I should just go full frame with a 6D or possible a 5D mkiii. 

For the most part though there are photographers out there that do not want FF but still want a top of the time crop body. Thats where the 7D shines so a 7D mkII would be great to introduce new technology with and a better sensor. Is it going to be worth $2199?  I don't know it will all depend on the consumer. Would I pay $2199 for it?  Probably not. 

I am still going to follow the rumors though and hope it comes out.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 2, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> JohnTrav said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with people though if they are going to release it and it's $2199. It's worth it to me to just spend the extra couple hundred and get the 5D mkiii.
> ...



I'd disagree simply because of the quality difference.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a lot of people who would buy such a thing at $2100 who would not buy a 5D Mk III for $2900.

A better, closer coverage of the full market curve is always a way to get higher revenues in any industry. The question is whether that pretty much guaranteed rise in revenue would be higher or lower than the untapped market of people willing to pay mid range "loaded" full frame prices, but for a crop frame.

And that market confuses me. Who is in that market? Why would it exist? The only advantage seems to be extra pixels per inch for those who want reach and have the high end lenses to provide enough speed and resolution to actually realize the difference between the crop frame and a cropped portion of the full frame.


Considering the advent of some cameras coming out that are full frame but with crop frame pixel pitch, this seems like a sort of a dead-end niche to me. If/when all sensors just have crop sensor-style pixel density, crop sensors won't have any advantage at all anymore, and ultimate high end crop frames wont make sense.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 2, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...


Let's get our pricing in sync.

A 5DMKIII is $3300 - Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty 5260B002
A 6D is $1800 - Canon EOS-6D DSLR Camera Body 8035B002

Perhaps you have a cheaper source, but I would expect that is scales pretty evenly. So the cost difference is $1500, not "$500-600?"

A 7D is $1,400 - Canon EOS-7D DSLR Camera Body 3814B004

Personally: I cannot make a case for the current 7D over they 6D. I can, however, make a case for the 70D with it's phase-sensor-in-sensor (among other things). If they brought those features to a 7DmkII, it might win out on the 6D for more AF points, and AF in live-view, and such.

Personally: I'd really like to see the 70D features brought to a 6DmkII. That's top on my list.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 2, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Crop sensors simply cannot perform at the noise performance of full frame.


 Of course they can. They will just have fewer pixels. 

You can just chop the extra edges off a full-frame and you'll have a crop-frame that's identical in every way except that it will have something like 50%-65% of the pixel count.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Is there a link to the $2500 5DmkIII?


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 2, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Let's get our pricing in sync.  A 5DMKIII is $3300 - Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty 5260B002 A 6D is $1800 - Canon EOS-6D DSLR Camera Body 8035B002  Perhaps you have a cheaper source, but I would expect that is scales pretty evenly. So the cost difference is $1500, not "$500-600?"  A 7D is $1,400 - Canon EOS-7D DSLR Camera Body 3814B004  Personally: I cannot make a case for the current 7D over they 6D. I can, however, make a case for the 70D with it's phase-sensor-in-sensor (among other things). If they brought those features to a 7DmkII, it might win out on the 6D for more AF points, and AF in live-view, and such.  Personally: I'd really like to see the 70D features brought to a 6DmkII. That's top on my list.



Get YOUR pricing right. I got mine a year ago for $2,950 from best buy. I also got it tax free and they threw in an extra battery.  Shop around a little more.

It can be bought for an extra $700. Before you scoff at paying a little more for the 5D MK III. Use one for long enough to get comfortable with it. You'll quit photography before you go back to the 7d.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2014)

Exactly JacaRanda and JerryLove--it seems like some people in this thread are way out of touch with what the ACTUAL retail prices are on the 5D Mark III and also seem to think that "$500 to $600 more than the 6D" is $2199...but it's NOT. $500 more than today's B&H Photo price of $1899 on the 6D is $2,399, and 600 extra dollars brings it up to $2,499. TODAY, the 5D Mark III is $3,299 (after a $100 instant rebate has been deducted). 

*Prices on Canon cameras are VERY much "rebate-dependent*". Rebates allow the camera makers to get a feel for demand as it relates to pricing, AND it keeps the DEALERS happy; dealers hate price reductions, because it hurts THEIR bottom line. Dealers LOVE rebates, because Canon takes the hit. The 5D seriss has been the single largest "rebate-based seller" for a long time. The 5D Classic started at $3499, and sold very slowly. Price drops were slow in coming, but the camera was on rebates multiple times. Same with ther 5D-II. But if you want to buy a 5D-III TODAY from B&H, t*he price is $3299, which is after a ....rebate...*

The camera market's rapid, astounding growth over the prior ten years of the d-slr explosion has really slowed down. Wayyyyy down. The market is mature, and new developments that actually "make a difference" in end results are becoming much more difficult for the manufacturers to come up with. Most of the early d-slr era competition has been reduced to almost irrelevance, and Canon and Nikon are operating as a duopoly, with Sony a distant third place plater with around 5% of the market, and Pentax,Olympus, Samsung, and Ricoh reduced to sales numbers that make them basically "hobby businesses" for their large parent corporations.

The way Canon and Nikon have played the high-specification APS-C camera market is a sort of game of chicken. Canon feels no need to update the 7D until Nikon makes a move. Nikon feels no need to update the D300s until Canon makes a move. What's perplexing is trying to figure out what it will take to get those two companies off of their butts!


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 2, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> JerryLove said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get our pricing in sync.  A 5DMKIII is $3300 - Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty 5260B002 A 6D is $1800 - Canon EOS-6D DSLR Camera Body 8035B002  P*erhaps you have a cheaper source, but I would expect that is scales pretty evenly.* So the cost difference is $1500, not "$500-600?"  A 7D is $1,400 - Canon EOS-7D DSLR Camera Body 3814B004  Personally: I cannot make a case for the current 7D over they 6D. I can, however, make a case for the 70D with it's phase-sensor-in-sensor (among other things). If they brought those features to a 7DmkII, it might win out on the 6D for more AF points, and AF in live-view, and such.  Personally: I'd really like to see the 70D features brought to a 6DmkII. That's top on my list.
> ...


 First: do me a favor and read the part I bolded. It's likely the same type of sale would push the 6D lower as well.

Then do some math, and find out that $2900 is $1100 more than $1800 (which is a price for which I can get a 6D). So my statement is still just as valid.

Then go look up real, current, normal prices. I've given you one. Let's go to Best Buy: Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera Body Only Black 5260B002 - Best Buy

Hrm. $3,399 + tax

I don't even disbelieve your $3k claim (though I challenge you to show me that deal now). I'm just pointing out that it's irrelevant. Show me a spot I can currently buy one for $2,400, and that a similar reduction on the 6D is impossible, and you'd have something to counter my statement with.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 2, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> First: do me a favor and read the part I bolded. It's likely the same type of sale would push the 6D lower as well.  Then do some math, and find out that $2900 is $1100 more than $1800 (which is a price for which I can get a 6D). So my statement is still just as valid.  Then go look up real, current, normal prices. I've given you one. Let's go to Best Buy: Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera Body Only Black 5260B002 - Best Buy  Hrm. $3,399 + tax  I don't even disbelieve your $3k claim (though I challenge you to show me that deal now). I'm just pointing out that it's irrelevant. Show me a spot I can currently buy one for $2,400, and that a similar reduction on the 6D is impossible, and you'd have something to counter my statement with.



Your bold print comment is irrelevant if you know how to shop. I would wait a considerable amount of time to save nearly $400.   Add that to your useless math comment and you'll realize I didn't say anything about a 6D. My "math" was in relation to someone paying $2,200 for a 7D. Slow your role there chief. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 2, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > Crop sensors simply cannot perform at the noise performance of full frame.
> ...


Well that's great. Except it doesn't have the same pixel count... OP estimate of stats says 24 MP. So it is not a typical full frame with edges chopped off. Which would be more like 10 MP.
Nobody's gonna buy a 10MP camera for more than pocket change, period. That's marketing suicide. Doesn't matter if it makes sense or not to use to take pictures.



@Derrel, 6d doesn't cost $1900.

I got mine for $2300 including a lens that sells like hotcakes on ebay for at least $650 used, probably more if you can say you've never used it. Thus the 6D costs $1650 at most. And you can be liquidated and at that price with your bank account if you want within a week. Just consider the 24-105mm kit lens as a $250 instant rebate.

$1650 + $550 ("five to six hundred") = $2200, AKA exactly the guess price of the 7D Mk II in the opening post.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 3, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Well that's great. Except it doesn't have the same pixel count... OP estimate of stats says 24 MP. So it is not a typical full frame with edges chopped off. Which would be more like 10 MP.
> Nobody's gonna buy a 10MP camera for more than pocket change, period. That's marketing suicide. Doesn't matter if it makes sense or not to use to take pictures.


Thought we were discussing what *could* be done. There's a 36MP Nikon full frame. Scaled down that would be 18-24MP. I suspect 18MP DSLRs would sell (given that they do)


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2014)

Gavjenks said:
			
		

> @Derrel, 6d doesn't cost $1900.
> 
> I got mine for $2300 including a lens that sells like hotcakes on ebay for at least $650 used, probably more if you can say you've never used it. Thus the 6D costs $1650 at most. And you can be liquidated and at that price with your bank account if you want within a week. Just consider the 24-105mm kit lens as a $250 instant rebate.
> 
> $1650 + $550 ("five to six hundred") = $2200, AKA exactly the guess price of the 7D Mk II in the opening post.



You are right..the 6D is $1,799 today, after the $100 Canon Instant Rebate has been deducted. Let's call it, "*One thousand eight hundred dollars*".
Canon EOS-6D DSLR Camera Body 8035B002

And with the $100 rebate deducted, the 6D + Canon 24-105-L zoom is $2,399. Let's call it ,"*Two thousand four hundred dollars*."

Canon Canon 6D Digital SLR Cameras | Buy, Compare & Review | Adorama

Let's look at the *ACTUAL, current, retail prices *of the equipment as "the price"...not some back-alley deal or some fly-by-night one-day-only, web-order price that "one guy" got "one day" after "waiting for six months to buy the godd**ned thing."


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 4, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> If you're willing to pay $2200 for a 7D MK ii why not throw in the extra few hundred and get the 5D MK III?



You got that right !!!!!!!!!


----------



## trojancast (Mar 16, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's great. Except it doesn't have the same pixel count... OP estimate of stats says 24 MP. So it is not a typical full frame with edges chopped off. Which would be more like 10 MP.
> ...



Actually, a D800 shot in crop mode is 12 Mp.  Sorry.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

It will be availble next week !


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, but really the impotant question, will it have a bottle opener.
> 
> Alright, you laugh but Pepsi is bringing back the glass bottle, and believe me nothing is better than an ice cold pepsi in a glass bottle. So if they've got a bottle opener in there I might be convinced to switch.. lol



Megga ditto on glass coke and pepsi bottle. !!!!!!!!


----------

